# rabbit hunt



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so i want to go on a big rabbit hunt i would like to get around 10 to 15 people to see if we can flush a bunch more out and i kind of have an area that im thinking of trying last time we went there about ten years ago we shot so many rabbits and i would really like to try it again so if anyone would be intrested in coming just feel free to let me know and i will try ti figure out a day and let you know when


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the Rabbits will be slim pickin's again this year. I think the Tularemia hit them hard last year, and they still haven't even come close to rebounding. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

they all died almost 2 years ago. there were a few more this year, next year will be better. but not great. when I get back from Iraq it will be good again.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Back in the "Big Depression" in the 30's (the first one), the Government would hold big "Rabbit drives" out on the deserts. Dad told us kids of participating in the hunts and he claimed they would literally fill dump trucks full of rabbits and bring them into the city and give them to people needing food. 
Is something like this what you had in mind.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

no its just that latly i havnt seen them like we used to and i now have nobody to go with so i just thought that if there were more people to spread out then we could flush them out a bit more thats all and i also had no idea about the disease that killed alot of them last year


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

seems cottontails were hit the hardest by tularemia (or how ever that is spelled)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i still seem to find pockets of them last time i was out we saw about 10 in 30 mins which was the most ive seen all year


----------

